# freebsd-update



## xer (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello to any1


Just my first time to use freebsd-update on a 7.1-RELEASE, as step by step with handbook.. i think is went all fine...

But.. just a question, what mean "-p2" 7.2-RELEASE-p2 ?

$ uname -a
FreeBSD labs.xernet.net 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:57:44 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## icer (Jun 26, 2009)

patches (security/stability updates) after releases. see SECURITY ADVISORIES and ERRATA NOTICES on http://www.freebsd.org


----------



## vivek (Jun 26, 2009)

patch level # 2. You can also read same info (if you have src installed) by visiting /usr/src/UPDATING


----------



## xer (Jun 27, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> patch level # 2. You can also read same info (if you have src installed) by visiting /usr/src/UPDATING



well. thank you! i used just STABLE version before, so this time i made a simple installation of release just to enjoy the freebsd-update feature, so in a minimal installation i did not a csup of sources


anyway, so i did now and i have read updating as i do always with mine production servers :stud

thanx again


----------

